# "Totally Gay"



## Mary (May 25, 2004)

Has anyone else seen this program on VH1? It was on last night at 6 pm, est...


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 25, 2004)

There's loads of stuff like this. A new show is airing on cable in the UK soon where 'straight' men are assessed to see whether they have desirable 'gay' attributes.

It seems to me like yet another weapon in the armoury of those who not only promote homosexuality as something equal to other sexual practice, but something BETTER.


----------



## Mary (May 25, 2004)

Hi Jonathan,

Well, I started to compose a big post about the show, but then realized that lots of what I saw really isn't appropriate to post on the board. It was unbelievable.

And since you're British, I can just say that there were a couple of comments made about British men specifically. They talked about the guy who played Gandalf (whose name escapes me) and somebody I've never heard of named Rupert Everett, both of whom are &quot;out.&quot; They had a couple of people who made snarky comments like, well we've been saying for a while now, Is he British or is he just gay? Apparently, you guys need to work on your impression of the Duke (and I don't mean the Duke of Edinburgh!)...

What I couldn't get over was that this was on at 6 pm, which is a time when many parents aren't even home from work yet, and their kids are unsupervised...and it has some clips from movies, ads etc. (including scenes from *those* types of movies) which I could NOT believe were being shown on the air.

Of course the whole thing was a big joyfest about how much more &quot;open&quot; and liberated we are now. AND, whoever started the &quot;metrosexual&quot; post, the official gay spokespeople interviewed for the show gave the metrosexual movement kudos for &quot;helping to blur the lines between gay men and straight men.&quot; It gave me the shivers.

They also spoke very plainly and openly about how young people are more impressionable and less likely to &quot;close themselves off&quot; to all avenues of sexual expression. I think now I understand how the anti-Nazi Germans felt when Hitler said, &quot;we already have your children.&quot;

If you get a chance to watch it (and can stomach it) you should. They aren't even attempting to be evasive about their plans anymore.

Mary :flaming:


----------



## Mary (May 26, 2004)

And to KEEP flogging the dead horse (cuz I just can't stop)

From Newsweek, May 24, 2004, Page 38.

&quot;The Will &amp; Grace Effect&quot;

&quot;Recent research by Edward Schiappa, a professor of communications at the University of Minnesota, found that seeing likeable gay characters on shows like &quot;Will &amp; Grace&quot; had similar effects to knowing gays in real life. In one study, students with few or no hay acquaintances were shown 10 episodes of HBO's &quot;Six Feet Under.&quot; Afterward, their levels of anti-gay prejudice dropped 12%.&quot;



Mary


----------

